# Radiant Green Beautys



## rollfaster (Nov 17, 2019)

Posting these for a very lucky friend, 59 Tiger and 61 American. He just aquired both of these within the past three weeks. I wanted the AMERICAN in the worst way, but since I didn’t have the cash I insisted he pick it up. It’ll clean up beautifully. Enjoy!


----------



## 1motime (Nov 17, 2019)

Photos?


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 17, 2019)

Now posted.


----------



## 1motime (Nov 17, 2019)

Nice bikes!  Cool color!


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Nov 25, 2019)

My green beauty...


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 25, 2019)

Schwinndemonium said:


> My green beauty...
> 
> View attachment 1101355



All your Schwinns are beautys Jim!!


----------



## 1motime (Nov 25, 2019)

Schwinndemonium said:


> My green beauty...
> 
> View attachment 1101355



Fresh off the showroom floor!


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Nov 25, 2019)

Funny thing about it is, that Schwinn never built such a bike as this, although they should have, back in that time period. The only 5 speed middleweight that Schwinn did build was the 5 speed Corvette in 1961 and 1962. Not the Mk IV Jaguar. I built this in 2009 using all Schwinn factory original or Schwinn Approved period correct parts that combined this 3 speed Jag with a 1967 Collegiate drive train.


----------



## 1motime (Nov 25, 2019)

Schwinndemonium said:


> Funny thing about it is, that Schwinn never built such a bike as this, although they should have, back in that time period. The only 5 speed middleweight that Schwinn did build was the 5 speed Corvette in 1961 and 1962. Not the Mk IV Jaguar. I built this in 2009 using all Schwinn factory original or Schwinn Approved period correct parts that combined this 3 speed Jag with a 1967 Collegiate drive train.



You fooled me!  Nice job.  It is a beauty!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 3, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> Posting these for a very lucky friend, 59 Tiger and 61 American. He just aquired both of these within the past three weeks. I wanted the AMERICAN in the worst way, but since I didn’t have the cash I insisted he pick it up. It’ll clean up beautifully. Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 1097288
> 
> View attachment 1097289



Was finally able to aquire this American, very happy!


----------



## Oilit (Feb 4, 2022)

It's hard to find Schwinn middleweights in that kind of condition! Congratulations!


----------

